# Monter un lecteur réseau automatiquement à l'ouverture de session



## Combo (23 Octobre 2005)

Salut!

Le sujet a dû déjà être posé mais je ne l'ai pas retrouvé dans le moteur de recherche.

Je cherche à monter automatiquement un partage réseau de mon PowerBook sur mon PowerMac à l'ouverture de ma session.

Comment procéder?

Merci!


----------



## kertruc (23 Octobre 2005)

Un petit "copi&#233;-coll&#233;" de l'aide mac :
Je crois que c'est &#231;a qu'il te faut 

Aide Mac
Index

Ouverture automatique d'&#233;l&#233;ments lors de l'ouverture de session
Vous pouvez ouvrir automatiquement des applications ou des documents lorsque vous ouvrez une session sur votre ordinateur. Vous pouvez choisir n'importe quelle application ou n'importe quel document sur votre disque dur, y compris des applications Mac OS 9.

S&#233;lectionnez menu Pomme > Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me et cliquez sur Comptes.
Cliquez sur Ouverture, puis sur Ajouter (+).
S&#233;lectionnez une application ou un document et cliquez sur Ajouter.
Glissez les &#233;l&#233;ments de la liste dans l'ordre d'ouverture souhait&#233;.
Cliquez sur la case Masquer en regard de l'application si vous ne voulez pas qu'une fen&#234;tre s'ouvre pour l'application.
Pour &#233;viter que ces &#233;l&#233;ments s'ouvrent lors de l'ouverture de session, cliquez sur le bouton Ouverture de session et maintenez la touche Maj enfonc&#233;e pendant l'affichage de votre bureau.

Pour mettre fin, de fa&#231;on permanente, &#224; l'ouverture automatique d'un &#233;l&#233;ment, s&#233;lectionnez celui-ci dans la liste Ouverture et cliquez sur Supprimer (-).

Voir aussi :
Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Comptes
Ouvrir :
Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Comptes


----------



## Combo (23 Octobre 2005)

En fait je connais déjà cette manipulation que je pratique pour ouvrir iTunes automatiquement par exemple.

J'ai trouvé comment le faire avec le partage réseau en ajouter son icone dans mon dock puis en cliquant droit dessus et en sélectionnant "Ouvrir avec la session".

Mon dernier problème est que mon mot de passe est toujours demandé alors que j'ai coché la case "Enregistrer dans le trousseau".

Le mieux serait que je trouve comment monter ce lecteur avec un script Automator car j'en ai déjà un dans lequel je regroupe tout ce genre d'opération.

Une idée? Merci!


----------

